# Nikon Buckmaster vs. Leupold VX-II



## It's Me (Aug 12, 2006)

With all the good reports about the Nikon Buckmaster I went ahead and ordered a 3-9x40. I'm really dissapointed with it...in fact, I'll probably send it back for a refund. Compared to my Leupold VX-II 3-9x40, it lackes sharpness in a big way. It is also is pretty fuzzy on higher magnification/closer view. I'm actually wondering if there is something wrong with it. What about the Bushnell Elite 3200 vs. Leupold VX-II? 

Dennis.


----------



## It's Me (Aug 12, 2006)

I'm really thinking there is something wrong with this scope. I just compared it to a cheeeeaaaaap Bushnell Banner, and even it beats the Buckmaster by a mile.

Dennis.


----------



## WSB (Aug 12, 2006)

There might be something wrong with it, I have two Buckmaster scopes and mine are clear at higher magnifacation. I have been well pleased.


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Aug 12, 2006)

I'm a Leupold guy so anything I say is biased.
I believe the Buckmaster is their budget scope, made to compete with the Simmons Aetec and scopes of similar caliber.  In other words a good scope for the money but not a high end scope.


----------



## goindeep (Aug 13, 2006)

Not trying to hijack the thread, but i wonder how the louie compares to the monarch series from nikon? Ive been debating between the 2 for a while.


----------



## Nitro (Aug 13, 2006)

Monarchs are good scopes in my experience. I own a couple. 

Leupold is my bread and butter brand. 

However, any new scope I buy says SWAROVSKI on the side. I never have to worry about quality.........


----------



## Uncle T (Aug 13, 2006)

There was a web site on here that listed new/used scopes for sale because I was looking for a VX-II.  The site had several buckmasters listed as repaired but I didn't see any VX-II's.  You think there's a message there?


----------



## JH300 (Aug 13, 2006)

No problem with my Nikon Buckmaster but Luepold is hard to beat. Both are great scopes, I own both.


----------



## pcsolutions1 (Aug 14, 2006)

It's Me said:
			
		

> With all the good reports about the Nikon Buckmaster I went ahead and ordered a 3-9x40. I'm really dissapointed with it...in fact, I'll probably send it back for a refund. Compared to my Leupold VX-II 3-9x40, it lackes sharpness in a big way. It is also is pretty fuzzy on higher magnification/closer view. I'm actually wondering if there is something wrong with it. What about the Bushnell Elite 3200 vs. Leupold VX-II?
> 
> Dennis.



I have had the 3200 and the Vari X-II at the same time on 2 of my rifles and compared them side by side.  I would assume that the Vari X and the VX are very comparable.    The 3200 was a very nice scope and very bright.  The Vari X-II seemed just a bit clearer to me.  I wouldn't hesitate to own either one of them.

Tom


----------



## It's Me (Aug 14, 2006)

I'll probably end up getting a VX-III at some point for my other deer rifle. The VX-II is pretty good, although I'd like to have a little better low light performance.  The Buckmasters is destined for my son's Muzzleloader.

Dennis.


----------



## TNhunterKMC (Aug 14, 2006)

Stick with a Leupold VXII or VXI for that matter.  Either has much higher clarity than a Bushnell 3200.  This is just my opinion though, and if you don't agree head out to a store with both in stock and compare them side/side.  I can definitely tell a difference in them.


----------



## It's Me (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks for the info all.

Dennis.


----------



## pcsolutions1 (Oct 22, 2006)

*scopes*

I know this is kind of old, but I just bought a Nikon buckmaster with the bdc reticle for 1 of my rifles.  I was hesitant since I had leupolds and bushnell elites before and thought I would have to have the monarch line to be competitive.  Well I really liked the bdc reticle and thought I'd give one a try.  Wow am I surprised.  I don't have the elite 3200 to compare to anymore, but I carried the leupold vari-x II out to compare to the Buckmaster and the Buckmaster works better.  I had someone else look through both too to see what they thought and the Nikon was clearer.  I also took them out at dusk and again at dawn and the Nikon is brighter as well.  I did not think that was possible since I had been so impressed with the leupold.  In fact, I had looked at the newer VX-II's and was not impressed with them like I was the Vari-X II.  Very small movement to the side and the VX-II blacked out where the Vari-X II and the buckmaster will show part of the picture rather than black out so quickly.  Maybe I just got lucky and got a good one, but I think it's a great scope expecially for the $210 price.  I want to find a long range to try out the bdc reticle and see how well it works.

Tom


----------



## It's Me (Oct 24, 2006)

Mine was a unique issue. All is well now and I would agree that it is brighter than the VX-II. I too think it is a better value than Leupold.

Dennis.


----------

